# Falcon 4.0



## DICKSTER (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone Know If There Is A Patch Or Update Out In Cyberland To Update My Falcon 4.0 By Atari? I Used To Fly It On My G4 When I Had Tiger Sys. Now Osx.5.2 Etc. Says It's Not Supported By The New Leopard Sys.
Lost Several Other Games To Because Of The Update.
I Get No Response From Atari And Can't Find Anything. Lots Of Money Down The Drain Because Of Apple's Leopard System!!!
Dickster---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ApeintheShell (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you run it in Classic mode?
 Because Mac OS X 10.5 does not support that mode anymore.

I have looked on the net and they suggest trying "Open Falcon 4.5". Unfortunetly, I could not find a link for the download but they say it works on Windows via Apple's Bootcamp software or in Mac OS X.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Mar 11, 2008)

here is a forum dedicated to the game where you might find more info:
http://forums.frugalsworld.com/vbb/forumdisplay.php?f=73

later


----------

